
Where the FBI's top cybercrime agents go after quitting the force - chkuendig
http://www.dailydot.com/politics/brg-cybersecurity-silk-road-fbi-poached/
======
Tloewald
In essence gone from convicting a bunch of non-violent criminals and activists
(modulo a sting operation run by a corrupt agent to convince the silk road guy
to hire a non-existent assassin) to a company that helps the tobacco industry.

~~~
Wingman4l7
Don't forget writing malware to help attack anonymizing software!
[http://www.dailydot.com/politics/government-contractor-
tor-m...](http://www.dailydot.com/politics/government-contractor-tor-malware/)

~~~
aab0
But I bet in the private sector they won't have to answer any awkward
questions about 'so how _exactly_ did you acquire that IP and how could you
lose the source code and logs?'

------
chatmasta
Interestingly, there is not a single open engineering position on their
careers page. [0] Reading the job descriptions, it seems like an extremely
corporate place filled with meaningless buzzspeak. Perfect for ex-FBI!

[0] [https://careers-brg-
expert.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&hashed...](https://careers-brg-
expert.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&hashed=-435739516)

~~~
dmix
Required skills/experience:

\- creating Powerpoint presentations

\- knowing 30+ words starting with "cyber"

\- have attended expensive conferences that the good hackers either can't
afford to attend or wouldn't go near even if they could

------
chatmasta
I'm confused... I remember this story appearing a few days ago. Now it's back
on the front page. That's cool, but it also says I commented on it 5 hours
ago, which is just not true... this is from multiple days ago

In my comment history, it says my comment was from 2 days ago

wtf?

~~~
dang
This is our long-running experiment in story re-upping. I've described it at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10705926](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10705926),
but it might be time for a fresh explanation.

Moderators and a small number of reviewer users comb the depths of /newest
looking for stories that got overlooked but which the community might find
interesting. Those go into a second-chance pool from which stories are
randomly selected and lobbed onto the bottom part of the front page. This
guarantees them a few minutes of attention. If they don't interest the
community they soon fall off, but if they do, they get upvoted and stay on the
front page.

We want to turn this system into something that's open to all users who want
to take time to review stories. We'll make it a form of community service that
will be a new way to earn karma. However, it's still an open question how to
pull this off without simply recreating the current upvoting system under
another guise.

There's one glitch that occasionally confuses people. When the software lobs a
story, it displays a rolled-back timestamp—not the original submission time,
but a 'resubmission time' relative to other items on the front page. If you
ever see a timestamp inconsistency on HN, this is probably why. Edit: If this
is the kind of detail that interests you, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19774614](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19774614)
for a fuller explanation.

------
yompers888
As several other people have implied, I'm skeptical that these people have any
familiarity with technology besides the ability to interface with the
terminology in their powerpoints. It would be far more informative to know
where people go after they leave the various NSA directorates. Unfortunately
that takes effort, since their work experience on LinkedIn will most likely be
euphemism meant to be unmanageable for outsiders.

~~~
ryanackley
Why? Based on my own personal experience, people doing the real work at these
agencies are contractors. The government employees are bureaucrats, nothing
more.

~~~
yompers888
Based on my understanding of LOAC, it seems like you'd need quite a few
decently competent people who are necessarily uniformed for when it comes time
to run operations at the ROC. And from spending time in internships at some
contractors around the fort, it seemed to me that some of those guys were
probably working in those development areas too. And the guys at the research
labs are certainly doing some interesting stuff; I'm sure they have
contractors come in, but surely the core of those offices must be actual NSA
people.

